# When too much is just too much...



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Sometimes I have thoughts like "WHY WON'T THIS END" when it comes to the issues of our marriage. Tonight is just another one of these nights, and I've told the missus to ****** off as I need my space. She wants to talk to me, but I believe it's not her responsibility to deal with this.

We've overcome a lot, but there's always something... and after a while I just feel so tired and stressed. I'm not as superhuman as I thought I was, my strength and endurance has its limits. How to deal with it? Heck maybe I just need to start drinking again so I won't think so much... oh wait, pancreatitis... bah!


----------



## NoIssues (Oct 9, 2011)

Agree to take a week off from the intensity and just plan some light hearted fun or go on vacation. Whatever you do turn the brain off from that misery by replacing it with something enjoyable. 

If that wont blow your hair back then clean the attic, basement or garage, paint the fence or build one. Whateva

Volunteer, go catch a gamem cincert or movie, get a book a new hobby youve thoght about. 

In other words, figure out a way to turn it off for a week


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah, guess I need a vacation, might as well have one before I have to work my butt off at Christmas holidays. Still, work is like a vacation, heck... even the missus' problems are like a vacation, she helps me stop thinking about my own issues by bringing up hers! Hers is easier to handle then my own it seems... *sigh*

Still if I'm going to do this I have to do it alone, not like the missus is going to agree with it. I want a week alone in the wilderness with nothing but myself and my horse but she'll want to come along to "picnic" bah!


----------



## NoIssues (Oct 9, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Yeah, guess I need a vacation, might as well have one before I have to work my butt off at Christmas holidays. Still, work is like a vacation, heck... even the missus' problems are like a vacation, she helps me stop thinking about my own issues by bringing up hers! Hers is easier to handle then my own it seems... *sigh*
> 
> Still if I'm going to do this I have to do it alone, not like the missus is going to agree with it. I want a week alone in the wilderness with nothing but myself and my horse but she'll want to come along to "picnic" bah!


im sensing a little inner peace in there. You know what you want and need. Its a start. 

I wish you well


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah, just need to be away from all this for a while, my mind is driving me crazy. Ok, that's it, business runs by itself so in the morning, I'm calling up my mate, getting my horse, riding off until civilisation is nothing but a memory, and disappear. Not even going to tell the missus cause that will just hurt her how I'm not bringing her along to another adventure to the wilds.


----------



## NoIssues (Oct 9, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Yeah, just need to be away from all this for a while, my mind is driving me crazy. Ok, that's it, business runs by itself so in the morning, I'm calling up my mate, getting my horse, riding off until civilisation is nothing but a memory, and disappear. Not even going to tell the missus cause that will just hurt her how I'm not bringing her along to another adventure to the wilds.


Bravo. 

I always said whenever I get on my motorcycle all the bull**** just peels right off of me. 

Enjoy your well deserved break


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Just got back, couldn't get away long enough without the missus chasing really, but it was nice while it lasted, may have to do it again later. I don't know if it's just the serenity of being by myself in the middle of nowhere or if it's the booze I brought with me (or maybe its both)... but seems it helps. Thanks


----------

